# Coachmen Catalina 303FQB



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this is the camper I want for the lot in Sargent. Do any of y'all have any experience with Coachmen Catalina's?

http://www.seguinrv.com/2014-Coachmen-Catalina-303FQB-Bunkhouse-Seguin-Texas-78155/4832619

I've looked at about a LOT of campers for about a year. Used, new, fifth wheels and bumper pulls. It's the best layout that I found for my needs and it has a bathroom with plenty of room, which has been a priority for me.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Looks like a nice bunkhouse. I don't have any exp with Coachmen sorry.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

They are all made the same. It's a trailer. I've lived in one for over 20 years now all over the U.S. Low end, mid range , and high end models. Some have more insulating then others. Some have more amenities. But they all have the same basic appliances which is where most of all your problems will come from regardless of price or model. Find the layout you want, take care of it and enjoy. 
And buy new. Don't buy somebody else's problems. 


Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

pipeliner345 said:


> They are all made the same. It's a trailer. I've lived in one for over 20 years now all over the U.S. Low end, mid range , and high end models. Some have more insulating then others. Some have more amenities. But they all have the same basic appliances which is where most of all your problems will come from regardless of price or model. Find the layout you want, take care of it and enjoy.
> And buy new. Don't buy somebody else's problems.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


 Appreciate the advice. And it's the exact same thing I've been told by everybody I know that lives in one on a semi-permanent basis. That and put a roof over it if you can.


----------

